# Advice on Cassette Size



## itsmebusyguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been riding for 3 1/2 years; age 63, 215 lbs. doing a winter build new road bike; OK, I am a POOR hill climber! I'm fit, and exercise regularly; am on a winter fitness program to improve my hill climbing... lunges, air squats, etc. to build endurance. 
That said, I need lower gears! 
Presently I have an Ultegra Triple crank, ultegra long cage derailleur, and 11-28 cassette. What is the largest cassette I can use? Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

It really depends on your frame and where the rear derailuer pivot is mounted in relation to the rear wheel. You may be able to get a 30 in there but you may not. If you cant you will need to change the rear mech to a mountain 9 speed to get it to work. With that you may be able to go to a 32 out back.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If your crank has a 74mm BCD for the granny ring you can get a smaller granny ring. That's more effective for lowering gearing than changing the cassette. A 26t ring instead of the 30t ring works well.

Newer Ultegra and all DA triple cranks use a proprietary inner ring BCD and have the inner ring bolt to the middle ring. If you have one of those cranks you're stuck with 30t.

You can get a wider range cassette and use a 9sp MTB derailleur- they work with 9sp and 10sp shifters/cassette. You could go to 34t with that.

Lunges and squats won't help your climbing. More climbing helps your climbing. As does losing weight. It's not a leg strength problem. It's an aerobic power vs weight problem. Raise your aerobic power or lower your weight to climb faster.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Mt. bike gearing will work to lower your gears....but as said....lose the weight, that will actually let you climb much better. I am older, an avid cyclist/racer and even 5 extra lbs (which I often gain during my fall 'down time' period) will slow me on the climbs very significantly.... At 6'1" my best weight has been between 160-165lbs. I am not a good climber but I do well enough at that weight....if I get up to 170- 175, I really begin to lag. With your stated weight of 215lbs you are trying to haul 50lbs more than me uphill! 

Get a backpack and load 50lbs of sand into it and go ride a climb you are familiar with. You will then have a dramatic demonstration of how important weight can be when you are trying to climb on the bike. No matter how you attempt to rationalize it, gravity is real and you must deal with that.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

ericm979 said:


> If your crank has a 74mm BCD for the granny ring you can get a smaller granny ring. That's more effective for lowering gearing than changing the cassette. A 26t ring instead of the 30t ring works well.
> 
> Newer Ultegra and all DA triple cranks use a proprietary inner ring BCD and have the inner ring bolt to the middle ring. If you have one of those cranks you're stuck with 30t.
> 
> You can get a wider range cassette and use a 9sp MTB derailleur- they work with 9sp and 10sp shifters/cassette. You could go to 34t with that.


I'll second the lower granny gear on the triple. On my touring rig I have a 26 (with a 32 tooth cassette in back) and I can climb virtually anything with that at low speed. I'd try making that swap first. Probably the easiest and cheapest solution.

If you go the cassette route you could probably make the 30 work with the present derailleur. Switch to a mountain rear and you could go up to 34. You'd have to look at the range and chain wrap listed for your current rear derailleur.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*At least a 30, likely more.*



itsmebusyguy said:


> I've been riding for 3 1/2 years; age 63, 215 lbs. doing a winter build new road bike; OK, I am a POOR hill climber! I'm fit, and exercise regularly; am on a winter fitness program to improve my hill climbing... lunges, air squats, etc. to build endurance.
> That said, I need lower gears!
> Presently I have an Ultegra Triple crank, ultegra long cage derailleur, and 11-28 cassette. What is the largest cassette I can use? Thanks


I just built a "century special" type cassette, 13-30 9s, and it shifts just fine with a standard short-cage Ultegra 9s derailer. Details here: 

Mix Tape | Law School is So Over

FWIW, I find triples frustrating...my 13-30 with a standard double gives me a bottom of 39/30, which is about as low as feels comfortable to me. YMMV, however.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I run a 10sp 11-36 cassette on my cross bike w/ a 9sp MTB RD and a 10sp bar end shifter, works great on the flats and up steep climbs::
- http://www.4crawler.com/Photos/104_pana/CX700/9.html

Just had to swap in a longer b-tension screw to adjust for the large cog. Cassette has 2-tooth jumps to 21 then 24-28-32-36


----------



## dlhuillier (May 31, 2007)

I would not go larger than 28.


----------

